#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > دستگاههای اندازه گیری و آزمایشگاهی >  > آموزشی: تستر خازن یا ESR METER  با تغییر کاربری مولتی متر آنالوگ  با مداری ساده

## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*Aban.elec*,*Abanm1900*,*abbasbehest*,*Abdv*,*abflmo*,*abri@*,*ahbadr*,*ahmad53*,*ahmadndi89*,*ajalli*,*akbar_rassam*,*ali mahmodi*,*ali.so*,*aliabas*,*Aliesf*,*alim1979*,*alirez32a*,*Aliziro*,*ali_chini*,*ali_esf*,*ali_r714*,*amanj20*,*AMD*,*amimkey*,*aminbahman*,*AMIR BAGHERI*,*amir-mc*,*amirgoogle*,*AmirMahdi09*,*amirmorady*,*arsa-pc*,*aryamon*,*asd5555*,*asgharmir*,*avamarket*,*avazeghoo*,*azad7254*,*a_kh_110*,*bacity fava*,*bahram68*,*bahramikhah*,*behzadpersia*,*bluee*,*borhan4326*,*bstar*,*davood577*,*derikvand*,*ebn*,*elec.shya*,*elektera*,*entabaie*,*farzad.*,*farzad1337*,*ferialferial*,*ferry_d12*,*fkh52000*,*gadraj*,*gazar*,*ghmb*,*h.ghaznavi*,*hadi.reza*,*hadi_z100*,*hadshah20*,*haji2015*,*Hamed.hariri*,*Hamed567*,*hamed6264*,*hamid9200*,*hamidazami*,*hamidrt*,*hamzeh13*,*hatef1347*,*heical*,*hnnnnn*,*hojat88*,*hosein243*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein1354*,*hotbird_5980*,*hp416*,*hzzza*,*h_gh*,*infoshinfo*,*ispereh*,*izeh*,*jahan3036*,*janahtamir*,*javad hassan*,*javad10mn*,*jb1354*,*jiper*,*JVC_ATX*,*k!an*,*k4babak*,*kamalsr1353*,*kavoos2*,*ketaby*,*kh.a*,*Khalili*,*khazan1*,*khebreh*,*king of kara*,*m-kargar*,*m.saman*,*MAFSHARI*,*mahmod31*,*Mahyar378*,*majid411*,*Manoch111*,*masoud_za*,*masuodd55*,*md4683*,*MDFR*,*meahdi*,*mehdieftekha*,*Mehdishfa*,*melidaf*,*mgs*,*mioo_sara*,*mista*,*mmm200*,*mmzhr*,*Mohamad-sh*,*mohamad41*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*moossa*,*mori220*,*mostafa3600*,*mostafa575*,*msh.27*,*mwc*,*m_b_88*,*naim-kh*,*naji1365*,*NICHICON*,*nilz70*,*nima.mhq*,*nomini*,*omid8825*,*omidmax*,*Padashi*,*pang*,*Parsa2309*,*pass100*,*payam546*,*pinky*,*pooya021*,*ptaabodi*,*ramintkh*,*randomboot*,*rasoul2030*,*reza.93*,*reza10203040*,*Rezakiani900*,*rezanikan*,*rezasiadate*,*reza_476*,*reza_m72*,*rokhtecno*,*roseamir*,*rrhh*,*rshrsh*,*R_ghotbadini*,*saee55*,*Sajjaddehsar*,*salar9998*,*saleh_chz*,*Saman1401*,*samanariaie*,*sardarshams*,*scorpions*,*shafiee*,*Sheflton*,*smiet*,*smm9297*,*tahaali9095*,*talebi reza*,*tanin888*,*tion*,*V.GHAEDY*,*Vb1985*,*wishtasp*,*xander7610*,*yade*,*Yazdanix80*,*yousef55*,*yousefi*,*zahed1362*,*~H03in~*,*ابوذر طاهری*,*اشرفی*,*افشین سالاری*,*اللکتور*,*الکامپ زرین*,*امیر سجاد*,*تک الکترونیک*,*رادیوشرق*,*سامسون*,*سای را*,*سرمد*,*سعید11*,*علی تحیری 1*,*غزال*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فرهاد۵۸*,*مارشال*,*محمد سا*,*محیاجان*,*نویدی*,*پاناسونیک*,*چهارسو*,*چینی چی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohsen zmr

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*hp416*,*jfrras*,*nilz70*,*Padashi*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*Aban.elec*,*Abanm1900*,*abbasbehest*,*Abdv*,*abflmo*,*abloddla*,*ahmad53*,*ahmadndi89*,*ajalli*,*ali.so*,*Aliesf*,*alim1979*,*ali_chini*,*ali_esf*,*ali_r714*,*alpaykhan*,*amir-mc*,*amirmorady*,*Amirrostami1*,*antypanty*,*aryamon*,*avazeghoo*,*a_kh_110*,*bacity fava*,*bahram68*,*bahramikhah*,*behzadpersia*,*borhan4326*,*bstar*,*davood577*,*derikvand*,*ebn*,*elec.shya*,*entabaie*,*farzad.*,*gasemi.m100*,*gazar*,*ghaem1395*,*ghashghashi*,*ghmb*,*giga*,*ha123*,*hadi.reza*,*hadi_z100*,*hadshah20*,*haji2015*,*Hamed567*,*hamed6264*,*hamid ra*,*hamidazami*,*Hamidllee*,*hamidrezash*,*hamzeh13*,*hatef1347*,*hojat88*,*hosein243*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein1354*,*hp416*,*hzzza*,*h_gh*,*imanjani*,*infoshinfo*,*ispereh*,*izeh*,*jahan3036*,*javad10mn*,*jb1354*,*jiper*,*jmohammad*,*JVC_ATX*,*kamalsr1353*,*kavoos2*,*ketaby*,*kh.a*,*Khalili*,*khazan1*,*khebreh*,*king of kara*,*koorosh95k*,*korosh1370*,*lenovokurd*,*m-yaghoobi*,*MAFSHARI*,*mahmod31*,*Mahyar378*,*majid411*,*masoud_za*,*masuodd55*,*MDFR*,*meahdi*,*mehdieftekha*,*Mehdishfa*,*Meisam CORE*,*mgs*,*mioo_sara*,*mista*,*mmm200*,*Mohamad-sh*,*mohamad41*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*mori220*,*mostafa3600*,*msh.27*,*mwc*,*mz123*,*m_aram*,*m_b_88*,*naim-kh*,*nazman*,*NICHICON*,*nilz70*,*nomini*,*omidmax*,*pang*,*Parsa2309*,*parsvero*,*payam546*,*pinky*,*ramintkh*,*randomboot*,*reza.93*,*reza10203040*,*Rezakiani900*,*rezanikan*,*rezasiadate*,*reza_476*,*reza_m72*,*rokhtecno*,*roseamir*,*Rosta*,*R_ghotbadini*,*saeed0047*,*salahd43*,*salar9998*,*saleh_chz*,*sam_electronic*,*sardarshams*,*seee*,*shafiee*,*Sheflton*,*sm.hosseini*,*sonysony*,*sunboy*,*tahaali9095*,*talebi reza*,*tanin888*,*tion*,*V.GHAEDY*,*Vb1985*,*xander7610*,*yade*,*Yazdanix80*,*Yek.Doost*,*yousef55*,*yousefi*,*zahed1362*,*اشرفی*,*الکامپ زرین*,*امیر سجاد*,*بهاجروی*,*رادیوشرق*,*سامسون*,*غزال*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فرهاد۵۸*,*محمد سا*,*محیاجان*,*نویدی*,*هرمز1350*,*چهارسو*,*چینی چی*

----------


## hzzza

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*fkh52000*,*ghmb*,*hzzza*,*mohsen zmr*,*سرمد*

----------


## omidmax

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*

----------


## چهارسو

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

